# Books Recommended by our Members, June 2009



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got a book you couldn't put down? Post it here!

For the May recommendations, look here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7406.msg151800.html#msg151800

Betsy


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Here's one I finally got around to reading, and loved. It's a YA, but if you like Harry Potter you might want to give it a try. The two series are not at all comparable except for the age group. Unfortunately, although the first is a freebie I just found out there are currently 10 books in this series. Gee, you think that might be why they offered the first for free?


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

My local book club is reading _The Kabul Beauty School_ by Deborah Rodriguez. I am enjoying it a lot. She is a hair dresser {as she describes herself} who goes to Afghanistan and opens a beauty school to help the women learn a trade and make money.


patrisha


----------



## Mycroft (Jan 10, 2009)

I haven't finished this yet, but I'm having a hard time putting it down, and it's only 80 cents:


----------



## mackmom (May 22, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this book. I first saw the movie preview and decided to try the book first.


----------



## LindaW (Jan 14, 2009)

Read "The Help" by Kathryn Stockett a couple of weeks ago and just loved it.  Just finished "The House at Riverton" by Kate Morton, which I loved as well (even though the end made me cry!); and am now reading "The Jane Austen Book Club" by Karen Joy Fowler. I loved the movie and had to have the book. So far I'm enjoying it.

Sorry, don't know how to post pics.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Even though I only have a few pages left to read, I have to say I was totally blown away by this book. The cover doesn't do it justice. This is a highly polished piece of work that seems to be going under the radar, well at least in the US. I wouldn't be surprised if Persephane Pendrake and the Cimartua was turned into a feature film in a few years. It's that good!


----------



## DonnaLee (May 21, 2009)

Just finished the book "the Shanghai Girls" by Lisa See. It was a book I ask Amazon to put on Kindle... and yeahhhhhhhhhh there it was. So, again she has enchanted me with life in early China.

Shanghai Girls: A Novel









Donna Lee


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Donna Lee, did you read Lisa See's Snow Flower and the Secret Fan?
I loved that book.  It was amazing.  If you have, would you say the Shanghai Girls is comparable?
deb


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I just finished reading the circle trilogy by Ted Dekker. It is a bargain at $9.99 for the 3 books. I don't usually read this type of book but tried it out due to all of the good reviews and I loved it. I am going to read his other series next. I was worried that it would be too religious but it isn't. I hope someone can enjoy this book


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/My-Fathers-Tears-Other-Stories/dp/0307271560/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1244685722&sr=1-1

Review by Peter Wolfe


> The stories contained in the last book John Updike completed before his death this year take place between the Depression and the aftermath of 9/11.
> 
> In fact, the book's longest story, "Varieties of Religious Experience," opens the morning of 9/11. Looking west from his daughter's Brooklyn Heights apartment, a Cincinnati lawyer sees the south tower of the World Trade Center sinking into a column of black smoke. The catastrophe develops as an urgent multisensory event.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Even though I read this one a while back, I had a blast reading it. Highly recommended.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm just a few pages into this but it is very good. If only we had leadership now who would read and learn from it.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

This just posted today - I sampled, 1-clicked, read, and it was VERY good! I don't think you'll be disappointed. And a good price.


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

started this book today. Story moves between present day and Salem Witch trials. Really enjoying it so far. Book is also $9.99


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ladyvolz said:


> started this book today. Story moves between present day and Salem Witch trials. Really enjoying it so far. Book is also $9.99


Thanks it sounds good. It the type of book I like to read. I just downloaded a sample.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ladyvolz, I just read a review of _The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane_, and downloaded it today too. . . .not sure when I'll get to it, though. . . .


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ladyvolz, I just read a review of _The Physick Book of Deliverance Dane_, and downloaded it today too. . . .not sure when I'll get to it, though. . . .


I just bought it. I may start it tonight. I in the mood for that kind of book.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I go to Key West, Florida 3-6 times a year. I love it down there. There are a series of books that take place in Key West by Tom Corcoran. I've only been able to find two books in that series that are available for the Kindle. They are mystery/detective type books. I've enjoyed them (mostly because of the references around Key West). They are both cheap reads (I think under $5). I don't understand why only two of his books are available as Kindle versions. They've been out in paperback for a long time and they others still aren't available.

EDIT NOTE: Sorry I didn't put the names of the books that are available as Kindle versions. They are: Bone Island Mambo: An Alex Rutledge Mystery and Gumbo Limbo: An Alex Rutledge Mystery.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

mackmom said:


> I'm really enjoying this book. I first saw the movie preview and decided to try the book first.


I loved this book. I picked it up at an airport --in the preKindle days--and it totally took my mind off being airsick!

patrisha


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I finished this last night:



Highly recommended. Even if you are not a huge tennis fan, it is very interesting, since it is very much a story of the time and not exclusively about the Davis Cup. I wish I could find some old movies of Gottfried Cramm, Don Budge, and Bill Tilden playing tennis. I'd love to see what they look like in action.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been wanting to read that, Leslie, it's on my TBR list.

Here's a link to an interview with the author, there doesn't seem to be any video or audio from the match, but this video has still pictures, which may be in the book.

https://miroguide.com/items/1955052

Betsy


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I just found this author...all but one of her books (the second) is available for the Kindle. Here is the first.  I *highly* recommend it...started it yesterday and read all day until the Stanley Cup game last night. I'll finish it today at the hairdresser. Unfortunately, I had to order the second in DTV from Amazon, but paid for overnight delivery so will have it today. Then to finish the series!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been wanting to read that, Leslie, it's on my TBR list.
> 
> Here's a link to an interview with the author, there doesn't seem to be any video or audio from the match, but this video has still pictures, which may be in the book.
> 
> ...


The print book has pictures but the Kindle version doesn't.  However, the author has a website and posted pictures there, so that was a good find.

http://marshalljonfisher.wordpress.com/about-the-book/photographs/#comments

That's for that interview link, Betsy. That was interesting. We should probably warn people: they do give away who won the match so if you don't want to have the outcome spoiled for you, listen to the interview after reading the book.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I just found this author...all but one of her books (the second) is available for the Kindle. Here is the first. I *highly* recommend it...started it yesterday and read all day until the Stanley Cup game last night. I'll finish it today at the hairdresser. Unfortunately, I had to order the second in DTV from Amazon, but paid for overnight delivery so will have it today. Then to finish the series!


Is the second one A Fountain Filled With Blood? I downloaded that last June (when it was free) and still have it in my library at Amazon. I just put it on Big Boy and opened it up. I wonder why it's not available anymore for purchase.

L


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

LDB said:


> I'm just a few pages into this but it is very good. If only we had leadership now who would read and learn from it.


I read it not long after I got my Kindle the end of 2007. Yes, it is very good!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that's it, Leslie, and I'm bummed. . . . .it must have been free just before I bought my K. . . .it's definitely not showing in the Kindle Store any more.  Is the formatting wonky?  That might be why they pulled it.  Anyway, I went and clicked for it. . . . .


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes, that's it, Leslie, and I'm bummed. . . . .it must have been free just before I bought my K. . . .it's definitely not showing in the Kindle Store any more. Is the formatting wonky? That might be why they pulled it. Anyway, I went and clicked for it. . . . .


It's a Topaz formatted book but it looks okay. I actually haven't read it. I read the first one then got distracted by other things and forgot about this one til just now.

L


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just finished reading "Ship of Gold" by Gary Kinder. It should be made into a movie. There is a documentary titled "Ship of Gold" offered by the History Channel. I have it and plan to watch it later today.

The book is fascinating from beginning to end. More nonfiction books should be written like this. In the 1960's my family camped in Strawberry Valley in California and panned for gold. Yes, we found flakes of gold along with making great family memories.

I bought a DTB copy for a friend's birthday. My sister read it at the same time on her Kindle under my account. The story is much more than the shipwreck and recovery of the SS Central America.

See highlight below. The reviewer thought they remembered Sam Clemens being mentioned in the book. If that person had a Kindle they could have searched for the passage, noted it or highlighted it the Kindle.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Is the second one A Fountain Filled With Blood? I downloaded that last June (when it was free) and still have it in my library at Amazon. I just put it on Big Boy and opened it up. I wonder why it's not available anymore for purchase.


Yep...that's the second one. No longer available for download from Amazon. 8-(


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> It's a Topaz formatted book but it looks okay. I actually haven't read it. I read the first one then got distracted by other things and forgot about this one til just now.


Well, considering the way the first one ended, I wasn't reading the rest of them without the second. Will start the DTV this aternoon...


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Picked up a few of the suggestions in this thread for this month....... so far


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Read this book. It's very sweet, it's a lot of fun. It is what I consider perfect summer reading (you can devour it in an afternoon at the beach). Dan Stone is the author and it is his first published book -- good job for Dan! It's not great literature but it's lots of fun. Read it...especially if you enjoy the beach (there are a few beach scenes in the book). I give it Five Summer Sherbet Stars!



I liked the book so much I wrote a review and posted it at Amazon. You can read it here:

http://www.amazon.com/Rest-Our-Lives-ebook/product-reviews/B002AVTZ6M/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RKHQOYS2EMY33

L


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Thanks Ann, this one looks really good.
> 
> I just love this recommendation section. I have found so many good books to read.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This month I have read all three of K. A. Thompson's (Thumper here) books about Chip Davis.
Charybdis - where we get introduced to Chip as a boy/spy and the loveofhislife Terry. This is a spy story, romance novel, whatever, mixed well and served best hot.



The second book As Simple As That is a terrific follow-on.



And Finding Father Rabbit is a terrific completion of the Trilogy.



I liked the first well enough to pick up the other two.
And I didn't put them down until I have finished them.

Well done Thumper!!!

Just sayin......


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thankewebveddymuch!


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey Thumper...

I was just looking through the photos of all the members that were posted back in March.  Came across yours and thought, "She looks familiar.  But her cat looks even more familiar.  How do I KNOW this cat?"

Then I saw the link....MAX!!!!!!  I've totally been reading psychokitty for a long time!  I adore that cat!  And Buddah Pest is cute as a button.

Now I can d/l Max's books to my Kindle when it gets here.  Cool!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

SerenityFL said:


> Then I saw the link....MAX!!!!!! I've totally been reading psychokitty for a long time! I adore that cat! And Buddah Pest is cute as a button.
> 
> Now I can d/l Max's books to my Kindle when it gets here. Cool!!!


That's kinda funny, that you recognized a cat... 
He is unforgettable, though... and since he's meowing his fool head off at the screen, I think he's sending his regards.

To keep this on topic, gotta recommend

 and 

I love her writing style and easy story-telling. Currently reading her latest book, The Girl Who Stopped Swimming, and fell into it right off the bat. Couldn't make a link though 









_--added link  Betsy_


----------



## mattswifeof15yrs (Apr 30, 2009)

I also read Thumpers trilogy, and cried when it was over.  The characters became real to me, I still get shivers thinking about it.  I will be reading them again in the future, and recommending them to everyone I know.  Thank you so much for sharing this family with me, you have amazing talent.


----------



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

New to the boards, and the recommendations look great. I've read about 80% of J.D. Robb's In Death series, and if anyone has thought about starting the series and hasn't done it yet, the In Death series is what I highly recommend. I think I'll take a look at the series mentioned from Thumper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jessi, use the search function. . . .you'll see at least one whole thread on JD Robb. . . .maybe more!  

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> This month I have read all three of K. A. Thompson's (Thumper here) books about Chip Davis.
> Charybdis - where we get introduced to Chip as a boy/spy and the loveofhislife Terry. This is a spy story, romance novel, whatever, mixed well and served best hot.
> 
> The second book As Simple As That is a terrific follow-on.
> ...


I downloaded all three; for a buck change each, I'll take the recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mattswifeof15yrs said:


> I also read Thumpers trilogy, and cried when it was over. The characters became real to me, I still get shivers thinking about it. I will be reading them again in the future, and recommending them to everyone I know. Thank you so much for sharing this family with me, you have amazing talent.


Thank you!

...and it's not over yet...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I wasn't sure if I ever recommended this book or not:



This is the first book I read by Christopher Moore, and while it's irreverent (and potentially offensive to the deeply religious), I found it very funny and he hooked me--I've been a huge fan since then.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Sometimes I forget to post here after I have posted in the What Are You Reading thread.
I usually mention a book that I have started there.
And then when I finish it I leave an opinion there as well as what I have started next.
And if I want to recommend a book, I try to come here and mention it again.
And then over to Amazon and also in the author thread here, if I really like it.
Well I mentioned Thumper's books here already this month. Cause I read them this month and liked them this month.
And I will like them next month when I think about them and eventually again when I re-read them.
Nice work.
While I like to recommend Thumper's books.....
I want to recommend another author's work here.
Carolyn Kephart.
I have read her two books this month also.
they are:
Wysard - a fine read - and yes you could stop with just it and have enjoyed it.

and Lord Brother - a great continuation which can also stand on it's own.

These are very good books.
If you are saying - "Oh Fantasy and witches and wizards - I don't go for that fairy stuff" you would make a mistake here. This is more in the Raymond Feist line or even the Fortress series of C.J. Cherryh. Read these books and enjoy.
Also *strongly recommended.*

Just sayin......


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I wasn't sure if I ever recommended this book or not:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first book I read by Christopher Moore, and while it's irreverent (and potentially offensive to the deeply religious), I found it very funny and he hooked me--I've been a huge fan since then.


I read this years ago....one of my all time favorite books!!! The more you are familiar with the bible, the funnier and more irreverant this book becomes!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As some of you know, I enjoy a saucy little, not-for-people-under-the-age-of-consent, tale. My last read was Dear Sir, I'm Yours. The tale is, first and foremost, a romance, but it also deals with a respectful adult relationship involving light bondage and, well -- read the description.

Recommended for fans of romance mixed with erotica. Not incredibly explicit and the physical stuff -- while memorable -- takes a backseat to the relationship.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

vsch said:


> I read this years ago....one of my all time favorite books!!! The more you are familiar with the bible, the funnier and more irreverant this book becomes!


I enjoyed Lamb a lot, but the first part was the best. Also, the modern scenes between Biff and the angel were classic!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

SerenityFL said:


> Hey Thumper...
> 
> I was just looking through the photos of all the members that were posted back in March. Came across yours and thought, "She looks familiar. But her cat looks even more familiar. How do I KNOW this cat?"
> 
> ...


 I have just discovered Max. I read the psychokitty one in a state of constant laughter!

patrisha


----------



## jcrain9663 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a book I just read from a new indie author.



It fits into a lot of genres, mystery and suspense, thriller, spy, cold-war, strong female protagonist.

4 1/2 stars on Amazon. I gave it 4 stars only because the dialog needs work. Other than that, the plot is exciting and builds in intensity from beginning to end; characters are real and make you root for them; and there's a villain who is plainly evil. It appears to be the first of a series. Written by a Navy Commander who knows his subject well.

JC


----------



## Francis (Jun 23, 2009)

I recently downloaded this book for .99 cents. Great fantasy and fem hero. No trouble with formats and cool additional content. Would highly recommend to anyone that likes a good fantasy story.



From Amazon.com


> First Summer's Eve has come and all elves celebrate as the black moon's shadow fades from the world. It is also Luthiel's fifteenth birthday. With it come two extraordinary and dangerous surprises: a Wyrd Stone, its silvery heart a window into a world of dreams and nightmares, and a Blade Dancer, dreaded protector of the Faelands, who bears a dark message. Instead of celebration, Luthiel is given a terrible choice: if she does nothing, someone she loves deeply will die. Or to save a life, she can break the most perilous law of the Faelands, and venture alone to the Vale of Mists. If she chooses the journey, she must race Othalas -- eldest and most feared of all the werewolves -- past great black spiders who weave webs out of nightmares, through glittering mists with the power to reshape flesh, and at last into death by the teeth of dark and ancient Vyrl, who feed on the blood of elves. Either choice will bring death -- unless Luthiel can find the secret in her remarkable Stone, a secret that even the nightmares fear.


Link to hardcopy for reviews and other stuff: http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-Dreams-Ringed-Vale/dp/0976422603/ref=tag_dpp_lp_edpp_ttl_in


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Here's the review I posted on Library Thing:
_When I began reading this I didn't expect to finish it. The angst of a teenage boy, told in crude language and sprinkled liberally with Spanish slang and idioms, didn't appeal to me at all. However, since it won a Pulitzer and has been widely praised I decided to read a few chapters before closing it, and I'm so glad I did.

It's weird to say this in light of what I wrote above, but this is one beautifully written book. The language is lilting, and the dialogue so natural the characters jump out at the reader. It's easy to imagine this read aloud. The time jumps are a little hard to follow, probably because I know little of Dominican history. Otherwise, my overall reaction: WOW!_


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

*WARNING: Kindle's worst nightmare!*
From Publishers Weekly
'In this entertaining apocalyptic thriller from Forstchen (We Look Like Men of War), a high-altitude nuclear bomb of uncertain origin explodes, unleashing a deadly electromagnetic pulse that instantly disables almost every electrical device in the U.S. and elsewhere in the world. Airplanes, most cars, cellphones, refrigerators-all are fried as the country plunges into literal and metaphoric darkness....'


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

This link doesn't go to the kindle edition, sorry. I really loved this book, just wish it was longer.









_--fixed link, now the Kindle version! Betsy_

Melissa


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Loved that the story was told from the dog's perspective.

N


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Only $1.40 and a great read. Here's the 4-star review I wrote for Amazon and LibraryThing:

_Movie-exec Marty survives the Big One in Los Angeles and determines to walk to his home in the surrounding hills to find his wife. The devastation is almost complete: highways and airports on fire, most buildings now piles of rubble trapping the dead and dying, stunned survivors unsure of what to do or how to get help.

Marty proves to be an Everyman, torn between helping people and getting trapped himself, between getting home and guilt over those he doesn't stop to aid. There are wonderful vignettes: a woman trapped in a wrecked car who doesn't understand that an earthquake has occurred and no help will be coming; a Mexican food stand still functioning and selling meals to tattered passersby; Marty desperate to find a bathroom after his stomach can no longer handle the stress, finding a secluded bush and realizing too late there's an old woman in an upper window looking down. The writing is quite good, although Marty is the only 3-dimensional character portrayed. Quite a memorable disaster tale of one man's attempt to cope._


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just finished the Art of racing in the Rain by Garth Stein, told from the perspective of the family dog-loved it. On Friday I finished Waiting for Spring by RJ Keller (one of our members) and I really liked it. 
I couldn't get the link for the Garth Stein book to come up.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I just can't stop mentioning this book. Drinkwater is the best book I've read in quite some time. Completely caught me by surprise. I didn't think a historical fiction was going to come out of the blue and knock me off of my feet. But I'm glad it did. A great read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I downloaded this this morning and read it in five hours. It was a great story...highly recommended!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

June is over! Look for July recommendations here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10767.0.html

Thanks,

Ann&Betsy


----------

